
“Walmart’s bleeding this town” official says as Raytown faces police layoffs - rajnathani
http://www.kansascity.com/news/local/article175722651.html
======
fiokoden
But the most important thing in the US is paying less tax, right?

So don't complain when there's no money to pay for services.

